# Competition Fairness



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 15, 2010)

everyone should agree with me that a Competition should be fair right? 


well i hate to break the bad news but i believe that the Competition's that we all compete in are not fair... How so?

First of all let me bring in my main point, all speed cubes should be equal.

= corner cutting 
= lubricant 
= tension 

The reason is this, lets say you use a Rubik's brand because you don't prefer the DIY's or you cant buy one because you don't have a credit card. You go to a comp and try out faz's cube and you love it! and whoopse do your time improves by 

15 seconds! 

but crap you have to use your own cube and now your time sucks! 

but if all the cube were the same then it would be Equal and faz you and everyone else would have the same cube 

then at the end of the day its up to your skill to get the best time!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 15, 2010)

You could also say that everybody has the same opportunity to get the best possible cube, it's not like anybody at the WCA is preventing you from getting a cube as good as say, Faz's. Get a good cube or quit moaning, really.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 15, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> what do you think



I think, it's bs.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you actually trying to enforce that everyone has the same quality cube?
Considering not only that many cubers have different tastes such as tension, cube color, color schemes, etc, there would be no way that this would be enforced.
Also, that's just silly; as Charlie said, just get a decent cube. They all basically cost the same. I'm sure you can wait the ~2 weeks for free shipping at your select online store.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> You could also say that everybody has the same opportunity to get the best possible cube, it's not like anybody at the WCA is preventing you from getting a cube as good as say, Faz's. Get a good cube or quit moaning, really.



i have a good cube, but many are prevented from owning a cube because they dont have internet or a credit card. so getting a good cube may not be an option.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2010)

People in Africa are starving, I suggest you start starving as well because it wouldn't be fair if you ate.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 15, 2010)

I really need to get some sleep.
I read lesbian instead of lubricant.


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 15, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> . I'm sure you can wait the ~2 weeks for free shipping at your select online store.




Yes, but some may not have that option. if comps had regulated cubes like they did back in the day 

"putting vaseline in and spinning each side 60 times" 

then it would be fair


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 15, 2010)

also may i add an example 

The same driver has an amazing set of skills, and he drives a racecar, he shows awsome skills, give him a ford and he the skills will decrease 

same goes for cubes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2010)

Didn't you leave?
This is yet another stupid thread.
No racing sport which involve equipment has everyone using the same thing set up in exactly is same way.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> what do you think


I think you should think harder before posting.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> You could also say that everybody has the same opportunity to get the best possible cube...



Ya but that wouldn't be true. Not everyone is as equally capable of buying the right equipment. Some may no have access in ways that were already mentioned (Internet, Credit Card, money, etc). Unfortunately though, that's one of the drawbacks of cubing, along with any major sport. Sometimes you have to have money and privilege in order to be "good". Ultimately though I don't think this problem could or should be solved by the WCA. As much as I would like WCA as a communist dictatorship, we have as little say in things as it is now. Plus, you can't forget that what's good for me would probably put you at a disadvantage or vice versa. 



Stefan said:


> People in Africa are starving, I suggest you start starving as well because it wouldn't be fair if you ate.



Good strawman.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2010)

Stefan said:


> People in Africa are starving, I suggest you start starving as well because it wouldn't be fair if you ate.


this, and...



Sa967St said:


> I think you should think harder before posting.


this.


Competitions are fair because everyone has the same chance to get good equipment that matches their own style. (That is, the competition *itself* is not preventing anyone from getting a good cube, or helping anyone to get a good cube.) Cubes are specifically NOT restricted to allow everyone to use whatever type of cube they want. It's just like any other activity where you get your own equipment, like tennis and music playing - nobody would be enough of a fool to suggest that performances can only be compared if everyone has to use the same racket or violin.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 15, 2010)

This is bs as Charlie said nothing prevents you from getting the best cube in the market. What makes this unfair? tell me.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.crownandandrews.com/rubiks/rubiksWinners.php

Didn't he use a rubik's brand their? It sort of shows cubes don't matter. Also, your logic is terrible. A race car driver gets his own engine.


----------



## Karth (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry but that is really dumb, people are used to different stuff and prefer something that feels absolutely absurd to the next.

This is like saying you would need to be provided with running shoes in track competition

Edit: You practice with your personal cubes, the 'standarised' competition cubes would feel different and would affect competitors performance.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 15, 2010)

I so agree with you man! Every tennis player should use the exact same racquet, every runner the same type of shoes, every racecar driver the same car, etc. right?


----------



## Micael (Nov 15, 2010)

You knew your idea was going to get shot by everyone, right? I am wondering why you post this. Your idea is way more unfair, how could you not see it?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2010)

oh my god you're being serious


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 15, 2010)

stefan best post ever:L:L

waste of a thread actually thats wht i think as charlie and others said nobodys stopping you from getting the best cube

it wuld make it unfair as you should(and probably do) everyone likes different cubes with dif lubes tensions etc people who love the f2 ight not lik an alpha v etc


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 15, 2010)

It seems our God wasn't so popular after all...

On topic: His proposal is completely insane, and would make competitions extremely biased towards cubers who have cubing styles that meet what the "standardized" cubes tend to produce. It would also destroy the cubing economy and innovation in cubes as cubers stay away from non-standard cubes.


----------



## Micael (Nov 15, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> also may i add an example
> 
> The same driver has an amazing set of skills, and he drives a racecar, he shows awsome skills, give him a ford and he the skills will decrease
> 
> same goes for cubes.


 
Are you kidding? The world best cube is like 10$. What is the point to bring racecar as argument? I mean, really?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 15, 2010)

finally found something entertaining after a whole day's exams

ps: take ur name as a String s, i suggest 
s[9] = s[9] + s[11];
s[11] = s[9] - s[11];
s[9] = s[9] - s[11];


----------



## flan (Nov 15, 2010)

lolthread


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 15, 2010)

the cubing community is against communism <.<


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I really need to get some sleep.
> I read lesbian instead of lubricant.


 
I read : Competition hairiness ! 

I agree with the OP. During antiquity the sportmen were naked in the stadium. This tradition should be restored.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 15, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> I read : Competition hairiness !
> 
> I agree with the OP. During antiquity the sportmen were naked in the stadium. This tradition should be restored.


 
I'm down for this


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 15, 2010)

Holy crap. I read the OP, and literally facepalmed. 
Can someone ban this guy, again?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait. Did he just get banned for this thread? I agree it wasn't too good of an idea, but it was a legitimate question/discussion. If he was banned for something else, my bad.

OT: Wasn't this tried at WC 1982, and most everyone hated it?


----------



## r_517 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Wait. Did he just get banned for this thread? I agree it wasn't too good of an idea, but it was a legitimate question/discussion. If he was banned for something else, my bad.
> 
> OT: Wasn't this tried at WC 1982, and most everyone hated it?


 
Guinness likes it.

edit: some random Guinness challenge related to the cube will happen this or next month i remember


----------



## flan (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Wait. Did he just get banned for this thread? I agree it wasn't too good of an idea, but it was a legitimate question/discussion. If he was banned for something else, my bad.
> 
> OT: Wasn't this tried at WC 1982, and most everyone hated it?


 
Yes, not only that but because of the competition standard colour scheme, the best person didnt win. (the opinion of another contestant. I cant remember)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

"In my opinion, the championship had several severe flaws that mixed up the results and caused me to believe that not the best one won (I think that the Italian guy was the fastest among us - judging from practising behind the curtain). First, as any speed cubist knows, the cube is manufactured in two different colorings: white - yellow, red - orange, and green - blue, and the other coloring is: white - blue, red - orange, and green - yellow. Speed cubing requires a lot fast decisions for which one naturally uses colors. Being used to one coloring and given a cube with the other coloring makes the times longer. I was fortunate that the coloring of the cubes did match the one I was used to. But it probably did not match for others. Second, the cubes were really hard to turn and were not prepared for serious speed cubing. The organisors should have prepared well greased cubes and not a bunch of tools for excersizing finger musles! You can say: well, everybody was given the same (bad) cube - so what's the big deal? The big deal is that some guys used systems which use smaller number of moves, yet one needs to spend little more time thinking, while others used systems with very little delays between stages, but with a slightly larger number of moves. All in all, the best guys from both camps would be approximately equally fast. A hard-to-turn cube gave advantage to the first group. A lot better solution would be to let the competitors use their own cubes. It would not be that hard to label the cubes ..." - Jessica Fridrich


----------



## Litz (Nov 15, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> You go to a comp and try out faz's cube and you love it! and whoopse do your time improves by
> 
> 15 seconds!
> 
> but crap you have to use your own cube and now your time sucks!


Oh wow, so this is why I don't have the WR! Faz must be really slow to put out those times with such a cube.

I'm also in for the going back to playing all sports naked, assuming this applies to women too.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2010)

There are people who unfortunately are blind, so the only fair solution is clearly to blindfold all competitors and force them to solve with Braille cubes.


----------



## theace (Nov 15, 2010)

So you're saying that every racer should use the car with the engine tuned the same way and every tennis player should use the same racket? Also, should every professional photographer leave his Cannon or Nikon at home and enter National Geographic's competition JUST because newbs can't afford those? Also, I think John Petrucci, Joe Satch, Slash, David Gilmour and James Hetfield should use the same guitar as the poser kid who lives below me JUST because he can't before a Strat or JS Signature or whatever. Let's give everyone dollar store cubes lubed with vaseline. That'd make it all better.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 15, 2010)

This is why we need to switch to computer cubing.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 15, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> but if all the cube were the same then it would be Equal and faz you and everyone else would have the same cube


First of all, punctuation is not a game of pin the tail on the donkey.

Secondly, different cubes promote different cubing styles. So, not the best cuber would win, but the best with THAT cube. If anything, I suggest that forcing everyone to use the same cube is _unfair_.

Also, if the OP was banned just for this post, that probably is a bit harsh! =p


----------



## Litz (Nov 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> This is why we need to switch to computer cubing.


Sure, but you must use an AZ keyboard and can't change key bindings!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2010)

Rubik'sGod was not banned for this thread. I actually encouraged him to make it


----------



## r_517 (Nov 15, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Rubik'sGod was not banned for this thread.


 
This?

Edit: got it


----------



## theace (Nov 15, 2010)

eh? Come again? Why would you do that?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 15, 2010)

He was banned for a signature containing a spoiler that pretty much asked mods to ban him.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 15, 2010)

It should be fair that everyone had the same set of skills. Now everyone can be fazts! 

BTW, thanks for teh lolz. 5 star thread, will read again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2010)

its funny cuz personal preference.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought we banned you.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 15, 2010)

This would also put a lot of cubing stores out of business, as people would only get store boughts with vaseline. 

If you are going along the complete fairness line, everyone should have the exact same hours of practice, exact same method, exact same algorithms etc. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Nestor (Nov 15, 2010)

Idiotic, yet funny OP

Imagine going into a comp and being handed (along with everyone else) a standard cube that is exactly the opposite of what you are used to practice. Yet another guy uses about the same tunning so he feels comfortable and ends up winning the comp. Eventually everyone will start using these standard cubes (competitive cubers at least) and the whole cubing industry kinda stalls as innovation is not as profitable as before.


----------



## Kian (Nov 15, 2010)

People who don't understand that fairness is about opportunity and not condition really bother me.


----------



## Erzz (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't they sell speedcubes at competitions?
They do in canada atleast


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 15, 2010)

who is this kid anyway? I though he was trollin from day one


----------



## Akuma (Nov 15, 2010)

Is this dude trolling?


----------



## Tyson (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. Interestingly, I think that the only cubes allowed for competitions should be the ones I sell. MONIES FOR ME!


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 15, 2010)

I voted "Personal Cubes" because it is almost like getting a good cube, having to adjust the tension, use the stickers that provide you with the best recognition time, and lubricating your cube are all a part of the competition. Some people adjust the tension to there liking and other can't quite seem to get it right. Your times are effected by your cube and getting good at maintaining a speedcube is part of your times. It would almost defeat the purpose of a competition IMO if you all used the same cube and there was no skill or talent put into your cube.

EDIT: Also, there is no way you could keep everything E.G (Corner cutting, Tension, Amount of lubricant if any, and the stickers) the same on every person. Stickers would wear. Lube would wear off. Corner cutting would be affected as more people solve and break in the cube. Tension would change. There is no way to keep everything the same so why not let people bring there own cubes and actually put in effort and skill to make there cube good?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 15, 2010)

See, now he's gonna make a new thread saying that he's gonna quit because we're all being mean to him.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 15, 2010)

Mod delete plz


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> "In my opinion, the championship had several severe flaws that mixed up the results and caused me to believe that not the best one won (I think that the Italian guy was the fastest among us - judging from practising behind the curtain). First, as any speed cubist knows, the cube is manufactured in two different colorings: white - yellow, red - orange, and green - blue, and the other coloring is: white - blue, red - orange, and green - yellow. Speed cubing requires a lot fast decisions for which one naturally uses colors. Being used to one coloring and given a cube with the other coloring makes the times longer. I was fortunate that the coloring of the cubes did match the one I was used to. But it probably did not match for others. Second, the cubes were really hard to turn and were not prepared for serious speed cubing. The organisors should have prepared well greased cubes and not a bunch of tools for excersizing finger musles! You can say: well, everybody was given the same (bad) cube - so what's the big deal? The big deal is that some guys used systems which use smaller number of moves, yet one needs to spend little more time thinking, while others used systems with very little delays between stages, but with a slightly larger number of moves. All in all, the best guys from both camps would be approximately equally fast. A hard-to-turn cube gave advantage to the first group. A lot better solution would be to let the competitors use their own cubes. It would not be that hard to label the cubes ..." - Jessica Fridrich



Hi,

While I personally believe that using one's own cube and making that cube as competition ready as possible is part of the fun of these competitions in the first place (I'm always facinated to know who uses what cube, lube, tension etc) I completely disagree with this quote from Fridrich. First as I remember reading, backstage, they were all given a sample of the cubes they'd be using onstage to practice on. Beyond that like all sports there are other things involved in competition, certain intangibles, not the least of which is being able to perform at a high level when the pressure is on. Minh Thai not only had the best single time, but the best average as well. Complaints about styles vs cubes doesn't make much sense either as modern cubers use variations on different styles anyway (and I'd argue that the cubes people go out there with are all *roughly* the same anyway). I understand that she was not arguing in favor of herself, but I think under the circumstances the best cuber won, Minh Thai.

Mike

Edit: To make my thinking clearer, If everything else were the same in 1982 except you gave them all modern, lubed and prepped cubes, I believe that the times would be much faster, but you'd have probably similar results (with Minh Thai still the winner).


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 15, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Mod delete plz


 
why would I delete it if I was the reason for its creation? That makes no sense


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 15, 2010)

I dunno about you guys, but I spend a lot of time tensioning my cube, testing it out, restickering, and modding all to my liking. If you're not willing to put forth the same effort, I don't think you have the right to complain
Plus...think about the logistics of the competition organizing...you'd have to go out and buy/borrow the exact cubes and make sure they're perfectly equal...I think competitions would cease to exist


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 15, 2010)

In socialist society, everybody same, everybody happy.
SAME false logic. it doesn't work that way.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 15, 2010)

Seriously? 
It clearly would be unfair for a Rubiks*god* to use the same cubes of us weak mortals.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 15, 2010)

got some lols outa this


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> Complaints about styles vs cubes doesn't make much sense


 
Yeah, competitions really *should* be decided by luck (of getting a familiar cube) rather than by skill.


----------



## 4. (Nov 15, 2010)

I TOTALLY disagree, I believe that buying a speedcube, lubing it, adjusting it etc... Is a part of the competition  And since everyone has the opportunity to do that, Its completely fair 

EDIT: After reading through the pages I realized that I accidentally copied a part of "bludasher's" post... Sorry  

Great minds think alike hehehe


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> First as I remember reading, backstage, they were all given a sample of the cubes they'd be using onstage to practice on. Beyond that like all sports there are other things involved in competition, certain intangibles, not the least of which is being able to perform at a high level when the pressure is on. Minh Thai not only had the best single time, but the best average as well. Complaints about styles vs cubes doesn't make much sense either as modern cubers use variations on different styles anyway (and I'd argue that the cubes people go out there with are all *roughly* the same anyway). I understand that she was not arguing in favor of herself, but I think under the circumstances the best cuber won, Minh Thai.


Getting to play with a cube does not mean you'll do well with it - see Fridrich's comment about color schemes for instance. If the cube does not fit your style you will simply not get nearly the same times as normal, with a variance of easily up to 20%. I agree that performing under pressure is important, but being forced to use a poor cube does not count as "pressure". Worrying about styles makes a great deal of sense because people simply cannot all go fast on the same cube type - I know that some people prefer loose and clicky cubes, whereas I prefer cubes that are smooth and relatively tight. Some cubes would be completely terrible for some methods, too - for instance a CF/Roux solver would have to slow down a lot when using a cube with terrible slice turning ability. I don't think you can ever say for sure that one cuber is better than another just from a few competition solves, *especially* if the cube is not equally familiar or difficult for both.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2010)

people can sub-15 with a storebought Rubik's brand, so I'm pretty sure this:



TheRubiksGod said:


> your time improves by
> 
> 15 seconds!


 
is not true because that would mean some people could solve in negative time with faz's cube...

i cannot believe you actually made this thread


----------



## souljahsu (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah just get a DIY somehow...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> Complaints about styles vs cubes doesn't make much sense either as modern cubers use variations on different styles anyway (and I'd argue that the cubes people go out there with are all *roughly* the same anyway).


 
Huh? If use a method that takes 45 moves on average, and you use a method that takes 60 moves on average, you'll need to turn faster to keep up with me. If they give a cube that is nearly impossible to do 2 tps with, you won't be able to get better than 30 seconds, I can get 22.5 seconds though.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I've seen this rubiksgod guy before. Remember in harry potter when Hermione is QQing in the bathroom, and that troll goes in there to straight clap homies? Same guy. This thread should be stickied. It's so pandas.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 16, 2010)

Cuber 1 uses an F-II.
Cuber 2 uses a Dayan Guhong.
If either of them were FORCED to use a different cube or a different method, they would both be screwed. 
So, to each his own, if people don't have good cubes then it's their loss, and if people have really good cubes, then more power to them.


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Huh? If use a method that takes 45 moves on average, and you use a method that takes 60 moves on average, you'll need to turn faster to keep up with me. If they give a cube that is nearly impossible to do 2 tps with, you won't be able to get better than 30 seconds, I can get 22.5 seconds though.


 
And if you gave us both modern cubes (because I'm only reffering to the 1982 comp. here) tensioned and lubed to our liking, everything else being the same, chances are you'll beat me either way (because we both will be turning faster). Remember, Minh Thai was probably one of the cubers that may have been thrown off by the different color scheme used for the competition cubes as he was probably used to the color scheme that was used on 1980's ITC cubes in the U.S. (now known as the Japanese color scheme) at the time. I'm just saying that iof you took all those cubers back then and put them under modern competition parameters, the results would probably not be significantly different on that day. I simply disagree with Fridrich's notion that Minh Thai was not the best cuber that day. Presumably backstage, the Italian cuber, Guiseppe Romeo was practicing on one of the competition cube samples that they were given right (Fridrich isn't clear on this)? So what happened when they got ut in front of the bright lights of the actual competition? Did he choke? I don't know without more info. Was there a bit of luck involved.... yes...there is an element of luck involved in all competition. I remain unconvinced that on that day Minh Thai wasn't the *best* cuber there.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 16, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> And if you gave us both modern cubes (because I'm only reffering to the 1982 comp. here) tensioned and lubed to our liking, everything else being the same, chances are you'll beat me either way. Remember, Minh Thai was probably one of the cubers that may have been thrown off by the different color scheme used for the competition cubes as he was probably used to the color scheme that was used on 1980's ITC cubes in the U.S. (now known as the Japanese color scheme) at the time. I'm just saying that iof you took all those cubers back then and put them under modern competition parameters, the results would probably not be significantly different on that day. I simply disagree with Fridrich's notion that Minh Thai was not the best cuber that day. Presumably backstage, the Italian cuber, Guiseppe Romeo was practicing on one of the competition cube samples that they were given right (Fridrich isn't clear on this)? So what happened when they got ut in front of the bright lights of the actual competition? Did he choke? I don't know without more info. Was there a bit of luck involved.... yes...there is an element of luck involved in all competition. I remain unconvinced that on that day Minh Thai wasn't the *best* cuber there.


 
Minh Thai claimed the scrambles were all "easy/ordinary" which leads me to believe he used his natural color scheme.
This is just an assumption based on his reaction to the interviewer, so I could be wrong.


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If the cube does not fit your style you will simply not get nearly the same times as normal, with a variance of easily up to 20%.


 
Not trying to be a [email protected]$$ here, but has that been measured? I'm making my assertion here based soley on Fridrich's account, which was that backstage when they were presumably using the sample cubes given to them for practice Guiseppe Romeo was the fastest cuber. When it came time to hit the stage this wasn't so. Maybe Mihn Thai wasn't the fastest cuber there, all things considered, but that day he was the *best*.



KYLOL said:


> Minh Thai claimed the scrambles were all "easy/ordinary" which leads me to believe he used his natural color scheme.
> This is just an assumption based on his reaction to the interviewer, so I could be wrong.



It's certainly possible, but would it have been easy for someone who started cubing in America (and probably had only the mostly subpar off the shelf U.S. ITC cubes to choose from) to get an actual Hungarian cube with the now traditional color scheme?

I really don't want to make more of this then is neccessary, but those comments from Fridrich always came off to me like sour grapes.



Stefan said:


> Yeah, competitions really *should* be decided by luck (of getting a familiar cube) rather than by skill.



Mihn Thai may not have had a familiar cube either. FWIW I do think it is completely fair for cubers to have their own cubes. I'm just not entirely convinced that the 1982 competition overall would have been significantly altered, that is without more info than a mildly bitter description given by one of the competitors.

Mike


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 16, 2010)

about the colour schems business

at uk open flan, ukspeedcuber and myself challenged breandan to a challenge but he woudnt try cause he wasnt used to the colour scheme and knew he wouldnt do as good as he would with his colour scheme


----------



## JackJ (Nov 16, 2010)

lolthread.

No sports are completely equal. Do you think Bo Van Pelt has as nice of a golf set as Tiger Woods. It's all preference. Fail thread.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 16, 2010)

you must be uterly stupid i think. for starters the thing about cubing is that if you want to be the best you need to buy the best cube or at least the cube you like people have different styles so why make everyone use the same one that wouldnt make it fair. In skiing if you are 6' 11" and racing against a person who is 5' 11" you aren't made to use the same size skiis that would be a unfair to the taller person so this whole thread is just BS and you are stupid for believing what you said. like Stefan said there are people starving in africa so does that mean you need to starve because its not fair. stop being a puss and either get your self a better cube or just just stop being retarded and think about this harder. personal preference not standardized will always win


----------



## Godmil (Nov 16, 2010)

Did the five people (well, four if you exclude the OP) who voted for standardised cubes, do so ironically?


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 16, 2010)

I did.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> Not trying to be a [email protected]$$ here, but has that been measured?


Yeah, I personally am about 3 seconds (about 20%) slower on a cube that is hard to turn. If it was a different color scheme in addition you could lose even more time. (I say "you" because I'm pretty much equally fast on the US and Japanese color schemes.)



prostx23 said:


> Minh Thai may not have had a familiar cube either. FWIW I do think it is completely fair for cubers to have their own cubes. I'm just not entirely convinced that the 1982 competition overall would have been significantly altered, that is without more info than a mildly bitter description given by one of the competitors.


It's impossible to know who would have won without knowing how fast people were in practice. What we do know is that the setup would have disadvantaged some people very little and others a lot, so it's pretty much a guarantee that the ranking would've been quite different if people were allowed to use their own cube.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> why would I delete it if I was the reason for its creation? That makes no sense



Sorry dan, I was talking about my post, not the entire thread. I replied to someone, but upon rereading their post, felt my post was wrong and useless.


----------



## izovire (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, this does seem like a rather ignorant thread to post. The newer regulations make a lot more sense compared to the 1982. If we still used that "Fairness" then we likely would not have newer versions of 3x3's... It's like, why bother making a better, faster speedcube when we all have to use the same thing?

I would not have any interest in going to WCA competitions if it was like that.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2010)

Guus, where are you...



Rpotts said:


> Sorry dan, I was talking about my post, not the entire thread. I replied to someone, but upon rereading their post, felt my post was wrong and useless.


 
You can delete your own posts.


----------



## flan (Nov 16, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Did the five people (well, four if you exclude the OP) who voted for standardised cubes, do so ironically?


 
I did.

@blake breandan still would've beaten us, probably just cba'd lol


----------



## Owen (Nov 16, 2010)

You are responsible for your own hardware.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 16, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> also may i add an example
> 
> The same driver has an amazing set of skills, and he drives a racecar, he shows awsome skills, give him a ford and he the skills will decrease
> 
> same goes for cubes.


 
That's not how it works...skill is skill...a cube will not make the difference you are suggesting especially if everyone is using the same cube. 

Also, when it comes to racing it comes down to skill, for example...I have beaten people on more powerful, better set up, and better equiped bikes on a stock bike. Again, it comes down to skill...Faz, Rowe, etc...with a crap cube are still going to blow away your times...especially if you are using the same crap cube so your suggestion simply does not change anything in the end.


----------



## MEn (Nov 16, 2010)

ban japanese colour scheme


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 17, 2010)

MEn said:


> ban japanese colour scheme



If everyone is using non standardized cubes, what difference would that make?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 17, 2010)

TheRubiksGod said:


> everyone should agree with me that a Competition should be fair right?
> 
> *Me: Yes*
> well i hate to break the bad news but i believe that the Competition's that we all compete in are not fair... How so?
> ...


 *Me: So does every single damn sport, kid.*


MEn said:


> ban japanese colour scheme


 
 for Nakajima


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 17, 2010)

Ban color scheme. This eliminates any sort of color bias whatsoever.




But I suppose if you truly want things equal, you could petition to ban cubes altogether.


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 17, 2010)

In all sports (well most I guess) The equipment can vary. In golf, golfers use different brand clubs that have varying atributes that suit that particular golfer. Baseball, players use different sized gloves and bats (and the bats are ocassionally made of different types of wood. Same with American football, the ball is the same for everyone but, the athletes use different pads and cleats to suit how they play. There are regulations for the equipment for all these sports, but all allow for players to tailor their equipment to suit. There is no logical reason why cubing shouldn't be the same.

Mike


----------



## splinteh (Nov 17, 2010)

Life ain't always fair.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cons:
-Competition organizers have to provide cubes. Nobody who has ever run a competition will agree to this. A large competition would require, at the very least, 20 or so EACH of 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and at least 10 of each side puzzle. We're talking hundreds of dollars worth of cubes.
-Even standardized cubes like storeboughts can vary greatly in turning speed. What if someone wants to try all the provided cubes and find the best one? And then everyone will want to use that one after that.
-Cubers can't practice on the cubes they will compete with. A lot of cubers would do poorly on an unfamiliar cube.
-This disadvantages a large portion of cubers, as opposed to the handful that are able to attend competitions but unable to order a $10 item on the internet, and are too lazy to get another cuber to order it and then pay in cash at the competition. That's right, your way is LESS FAIR than letting cubers use their own cubes.

Pros:
-none


----------



## MEn (Nov 17, 2010)

they should ban chairs and make us all stand!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok I think we've hammered the point in over and over, rubbed salt and vinegar into the wounds, and beat the horse to death and then some. The point has been made many times over, and now this thread is becoming repetitive. Closed.


----------

